# Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy - Lead Checker



## macardoso (Feb 18, 2021)

In the book "Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy", the Moore Special Tool Company describes the painstaking process of creating leadscrews with lead error measured in single digit millionths of an inch. 









						Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy by Wayne R Moore   1970 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy by Wayne R Moore 1970



					archive.org
				




They have a short blurb on a single axis machine built for measuring lead of the screws. Saw one come up for sale with all the accessories. Pretty darn cool.









						Used   Lead Checker  W Attachments For Sale
					

Used  Lead Checker  W Attachments For Sale




					hgrinc.com


----------

